# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > كلام النواعم >  عشرة أعذار لترك الفتاة الحجاب (10)

## هدوء عاصف

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 





** 







**

*العذر العاشر:* 
*أما الأخيرة فتقول :*

*((أخشى إن التزمت بالزي الشرعي أن يطلق علي اسم جماعة معينة وأنا أكره التحزب))*

**




*أختاه في الإسلام:*
*إن في الإسلام حزبين فقط لا غير، ذكرهما الله العظيم في كتابه الكريم..* 
*الحزب الأول: هو حزب الله ، الذي ينصره الله تعالى بطاعة أوامرهواجتناب معاصيــه، والـحــــــزب الثاني: هو حزب الشيطان الرجيم، الذي يعصي الرحمن، ويكثر في الأرض الفساد، وأنـت حـيـــن تلتزمين أوامر الله ـ ومن بينها الحجاب تصيرين مع حزب الله المفلحين، وحين تـتـبـرجـيـن وتُبْدين مفاتنك تركبين سفينة الشيطان وأوليائه من المنافقين والكفار، وبئس أولئك رفيقاً.* 

*أرأيتِ كيف تفرِّين من الله إلى الـشـيـطان ، وتستبدلين الخبيث بالطيب، ففري يا أختي إلى الله، وطبقي شرائعه { فَفِرُّوا إلَى اللَّـــــهِ إنِّي لَـكُــــم مِّـنْـهُ نَذِيرٌمُّبِينٌ} [الذاريات:50]*

*فالحجاب عبادة سامية لا تخضع لآراء الناس وتوجيهاتـهــم واخـتـيــــاراتهم؛ لأن الذي شرعها هو الخالق الحكيم.*  




*خلاصة الأمر:* 
*في سبيل إرضاء الله تعالى ورجاء رحمته والفوز بجنته: اضــــربي بأقوال شياطين الإنس والجن عرض الحائط ، وعضي على الشرع بالنواجذ ، واقتدي بأمــهـــــات المؤمنين والصحابيات العالمات المجاهدات.*

----------

